
Are Todo Applications a Waste of Time? - djsumdog
https://www.paritybit.ca/blog/are-todo-applications-a-waste-of-time
======
bobblywobbles
Yes, and no.

Yes, in the sense of you need a list of everything you need to do, then you
need to delegate because that's too many things for one person.

No, I think that keeping your list written down/stored somewhere offloads your
brain to focus more on your task at hand then remembering all you need to do.

------
scottporad
I'd say no. For me, finding the right app has helped me stay organized. I
think the key is that _everything_ goes in it...it is my single source of
truth for what I need to do.

